# NGD Larrivee Bakersfield



## Hotrod (Jul 18, 2008)

I have mostly been a Fender kinda guy....But thought what the heck....Ordered back in March... Not the greatest pics..was outside and had a few shadows...


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Congrats!

I've been intested in these since they came out.
I like the contouring, a la Strat going on there.

Great colour too, yum.


----------



## Beach Bob (Sep 12, 2009)

That looks tasty. What's she sound like??


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Nice looking guitar. Do we have a spec sheet on these?


----------



## Hotrod (Jul 18, 2008)

Beach Bob said:


> That looks tasty. What's she sound like??


She sounds great also picked up a little Fender Excelcior...havent really given it a full work out.


----------



## Hotrod (Jul 18, 2008)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Nice looking guitar. Do we have a spec sheet on these?


To many specs to list...here is a link
Larrivee > Instruments > Electrics


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Oooooooooooooooo. Love the transparent colour and the grain in that ash (it is ash, right?)


----------



## Hotrod (Jul 18, 2008)

Robert1950 said:


> Oooooooooooooooo. Love the transparent colour and the grain in that ash (it is ash, right?)


Thanks...Ash it most certainly is.


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

I love Teles and I love Jean Larrivee's work with acoustics. I imagine she is comfortable to play and sounds great. What kind of pricepoint are we talking about here? Congratulations, she looks real slick.


----------



## Hotrod (Jul 18, 2008)

Intrepid said:


> I love Teles and I love Jean Larrivee's work with acoustics. I imagine she is comfortable to play and sounds great. What kind of pricepoint are we talking about here? Congratulations, she looks real slick.


Thanks Intrepid...very comfy..sounds great...price point slightly less then an American Deluxe Ash Tele.


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

I tried a couple of Larrivee's last year at Rufus Guitar Shop both electric and acoustic. I finally bought a classical almost bought an electric one to
Nice looking and playing guitars, good score.


----------



## b-nads (Apr 9, 2010)

I'm supposed to be goin' over to Mojo's to try one out asap - can't wait...especially after seeing those pics! That's a thing of beauty!


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

I've seen several online now, they sure are picking nice wood!

They're flirting with disaster on their headstock shape, just not quite rounding off the top. Wonder if Fender with raise a ruckus?


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Love that. If I decide to get another Tele I think I'll give those a try.


----------



## Hotrod (Jul 18, 2008)

Thanks b-nads and good luck at Mojo's...I dont think you will be dissapointed.


----------



## Hotrod (Jul 18, 2008)

keto said:


> I've seen several online now, they sure are picking nice wood!
> 
> They're flirting with disaster on their headstock shape, just not quite rounding off the top. Wonder if Fender with raise a ruckus?


In my opinion next best thing to a custm shop ...but a grand less.


----------



## Hotrod (Jul 18, 2008)

davetcan said:


> Love that. If I decide to get another Tele I think I'll give those a try.


You wont be dissapointed davetcan


----------



## ElectricMojo (May 19, 2011)

I love the Bakersfields. They're really amazing.
You've got fantastic woods and top quality parts, they're really great.
I've had a couple at the shop and they're always consistently good and really resonnant.
Happy NGD, your Bakersfield is beautiful!


----------



## Hotrod (Jul 18, 2008)

ElectricMojo said:


> I love the Bakersfields. They're really amazing.
> You've got fantastic woods and top quality parts, they're really great.
> I've had a couple at the shop and they're always consistently good and really resonnant.
> Happy NGD, your Bakersfield is beautiful!


Thank you ElectricM.....I agree... very nice wood and parts.


----------



## stratman89 (Oct 13, 2008)

Congratulations on the new Bakersfield. I'm really liking these Larrivee's.


----------



## b-nads (Apr 9, 2010)

I tried one yesterday - went over to Bobby Lalonde's shop at lunch time.

I have a Larrivee acoustic - love it, along with every other Larri I've ever tried. I've never tried their other electric models, but I've been playing electric guitars for a grand total of a year and a half, so that's not saying much.

I'll begin with two points:

1 - I am not a fan of Duncan pickups.
2 - I am not a fan of the Callaham bridge - to my ears, the thicker steel seems to impart an increase in mid frequencies that I don't detect in thinner Fender and Glendale plates.

The guitar itself:

Fit and Finish - flawless. Best fit and finish I've seen - beats Fender CS's and Suhr Teles that I've tried. While I love Larrivees, my acoustic has pretty poor finish work for a guitar in that price range - I play it for the sound and feel, and mine is something of an anomaly, as every other Larri acoustic I played was great (I bought that one online).

Neck - the strongest point...or weakest. Quarter-sawn, straight as a whip, and nice and chunky - a very full C with a slight hint of a spine on it. I loved it as soon as I picked up the neck, but if you like thin necks, run! I did find it odd that there's a skunk strip, as the maple neck I tried was capped...I guess it's there because people expect it...I don't know. Unless my eyes were mistaken, there is a visible seem running down the neck, so I'm assuming it's two-piece. The action was beautiful.

Body - light, and beautiful grain under the burst finish. That being said, it has a belly and arm contour. Because I've played acoustic most of my life, my hybrid style picking suffers from an odd attack angle due to the strings being so close to my body. If you're more of a Strat guy, you'll love it. These contours compound this problem for me, so while I love the look and weight, I don't care for the feel. It has a good resonance acoustically.

Sound - I plugged into a Twin Verb, and was pleased, but not blown away...probably due in no small amount to the fore-mentioned bridge and pickups. It sounded good, but I plugged a MIA Tele in that sounded every bit as good.

It is a beautiful instrument, and I'm sure anyone who likes the hardware and neck will love it. It'S not for me at that price, but then again my Breed T-Style is not for everyone either...different strokes. I'm glad I got to try one, and congratulate you again on you purchase...may it bring you many years of joyful playing.


----------



## washburned (Oct 13, 2006)

Really nice Tele. I don't think "Fender" on the headstock would make it sound any better. Congrats.


----------



## Hotrod (Jul 18, 2008)

b-nads said:


> I tried one yesterday - went over to Bobby Lalonde's shop at lunch time.
> 
> I have a Larrivee acoustic - love it, along with every other Larri I've ever tried. I've never tried their other electric models, but I've been playing electric guitars for a grand total of a year and a half, so that's not saying much.
> 
> ...


Great review....Its so important when making an investment like that to do your research and ultimately plug it in and play


----------



## Hotrod (Jul 18, 2008)

Thank you washburned....I agree


----------



## Latiator (Jul 18, 2007)

stratman89 said:


> Congratulations on the new Bakersfield. I'm really liking these Larrivee's.


X2!! Well done!

Nice review too B-nads.


----------



## Morkolo (Dec 9, 2010)

Very nice red, love the contours as well. I didn't realize they made these until this past spring when I went looking for non Fender brand Tele's. Happy new guitar day.


----------



## Hotrod (Jul 18, 2008)

It's a shame but I no longer have it....was having some issues getting use to the chunky neck however I figured no problem I could figure that out...the main thing was some buzzing strings...changed them but same ...took it in for complete set..got a call saying the neck was the issue truss rod was an ssue and Larrivee was sending a new neck right away....weeks went by and no neck...the more I thought about it the sadder i got...ended up getting full credit and purchased something else...it was a shame cause it was a looker.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

So...what else did you get then? 8)

Too bad it didn't work out, those are nice looking guitars.


----------



## b-nads (Apr 9, 2010)

Sorry to hear that, HR. I've only had one dealing with Larrivee CS, and while their responses were quick, I was left with a feeling that regardless of the causes of issues with my acoustic, it was gonna eventually come down to me covering all repair and shipping costs, so I just decided to put up with the issues and keep the guitar. Best of luck with your next purchase.


----------



## Hotrod (Jul 18, 2008)

sulphur said:


> So...what else did you get then? 8)
> 
> Too bad it didn't work out, those are nice looking guitars.


Ended up with a used custom shop 67 Telecaster Relic and a custom shop 65 Strat Relic


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Looks like a great guitar - too bad it had serious issues. Can you give us a ball park on how much it cost?


----------



## Hotrod (Jul 18, 2008)

bagpipe said:


> Looks like a great guitar - too bad it had serious issues. Can you give us a ball park on how much it cost?


$1719
plus tax


----------



## b-nads (Apr 9, 2010)

Nice - a sweet combo!


----------



## b-nads (Apr 9, 2010)

Back-pedalling here big-time!

Tried a Bakersfield at Bobby Lalonde's today - new MKW with maple and mini-bucker neck pup. Apparently Larri are winding their own pups now. This thing gave the sweetest country spank and blues smoothe my meager abilities have ever milked from a Tele...beautiful instrument.


----------



## Hotrod (Jul 18, 2008)

b-nads said:


> Back-pedalling here big-time!
> 
> Tried a Bakersfield at Bobby Lalonde's today - new MKW with maple and mini-bucker neck pup. Apparently Larri are winding their own pups now. This thing gave the sweetest country spank and blues smoothe my meager abilities have ever milked from a Tele...beautiful instrument.


They are beautiful...I just had a little bad luck.


----------



## Hammertone (Feb 3, 2006)

Lots of great T-style guitars out there, from Fender and others. But VERY few offer a Tele with a 1.75" wide, fat neck, which is what makes this guitar interesting to me. Who else offers this spec (other than on custom necks from Musikraft, Warmoth, USAG)?


----------

